# Intake/Exhaust fans (Cabinet Fans)



## Yugal Hinduja (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi,
I want to create negative pressure inside the cabinet, for proper airflow and better cooling.
My Questions:
1) How will I know that cabinet fan is working in intake mode or exhaust mode? i.e. it's sucking in cold air or blowing out hot air.
2) If there are three fans in the cabinet, how can i configure them as intake fans or exhaust fans?

- - - Updated - - -

I am sorry, if I am asking silly/wrong questions.
It's just that I am concerned about the temperature inside the cabinet.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 21, 2014)

What cabinet do you have? Having more exhaust than intake will create a negative pressure. Check the fans they have arrows on them pointing intake and rotation. The arrow mentions the intake position ,the opposite placement of the fan would be exhaust.


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (Apr 21, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> What cabinet do you have? Having more exhaust than intake will create a negative pressure. Check the fans they have arrows on them pointing intake and rotation. The arrow mentions the intake position ,the opposite placement of the fan would be exhaust.



Actually, I am planning to buy a cabinet.
I am concerned about the internal temperature. 
I am going to buy AMD FX8320 and Sapphire R9 270X. I can't squeeze in extra money to replace stock cooler (CPU).
So I am looking for a cabinet with good cooling solution.
What I thought was:
1 120mm intake at bottom
1 120mm exhaust at top
1 120mm intake at front
1 120mm exhaust at rear

Is this configuration good for airflow?
My budget is Rs 3k or max 3.5k for cabinet.
Can you suggest a cabinet with this configuration? (if possible fans included) Or else If fans are not included, i am planning to buy 120mm Cooler Master Xtra Flow fans, the budget for the same (cabinet+fans) should not exceed 3.5k


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 21, 2014)

Bitfenix Merc Alpha is a good cabinet for Rs 3k, But its out of stock everywhere.. If you do manage to find it, I want to buy one too


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 21, 2014)

Try and get a cabinet which has intake on the side and exhaust on top,primarily. Side intake is a very important fan position to cool down ur components.


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (Apr 21, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Bitfenix Merc Alpha is a good cabinet for Rs 3k, But its out of stock everywhere.. If you do manage to find it, I want to buy one too



It's available in "TheITDepot"
*www.theitdepot.com/details-Bitfeni...Mid+Tower+Computer+Case+-+Black_C5P17060.html

Although it's 3.4k. Free Shipping.


----------



## sakthibruce (Apr 21, 2014)

What is the maximum size of CPU cooler "Bitfenix merc alpha" supports


----------

